# Tatuaje Anarchy



## nvizble (Nov 2, 2010)

Got to post this pic of a super new smoke!

Hard to find, but totally worth the trouble.....what a great cigar!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

I thought these were actually really simple to find.

But Kudos on the box!

I can't wait until mine show up this week.


----------



## rover3013 (Nov 17, 2010)

awesome looking sticks, mmmmm tasty


----------



## Cattani (Nov 22, 2010)

Do want!

I had the Red Tubo and EFFING LOVED IT


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

Nice! How does the flavor compare with the norm Tatueje?


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

I'll probably wait & try to catch a few at a decent price in the WTS section.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

MATADOR said:


> Nice! How does the flavor compare with the norm Tatueje?


i'm smoking one now,and it's a cross between the face and the red tubo.
medium spice with rich earthy tobacco taste. a long lasting smoke,i've been smoking it for an hour and a half and still have 15-20 minutes left.

it has a wierd cap thing. like a tail that turned into a hemroid:


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

shuckins said:


> . like a tail that turned into a hemroid:


Pffffhahaha!!! ewwww...


----------

